# How to fix borders and contours?



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello everyone. Today I was helping out my dad at work and during a break I did something like this *attachment*. The sketch was done on a (very slippery btw.) drawpad. It looked good, kinda. But when I started adding colours, borders and contours got to contrasty in pararel to the colors. Plus, they look so jagged up it hurts to watch. Blurring contours won't fix'em, so I need some help regarding tools or usage of brushes. Can I still fix it?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm betting David (Bushcraftonfire) will be able to answer your question. I just want to say it's a great picture. Sooooooo much detail! Your Dad must get some long breaks at his work!


----------



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I'm betting David (Bushcraftonfire) will be able to answer your question. I just want to say it's a great picture. Sooooooo much detail! Your Dad must get some long breaks at his work!


Hahahaha, indeed. It wasn't a busy day today, merely four customers, so I had a lot of time to spend on it. Awaiting response from Mr. Bushcraft


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm not an expert, but I like it. Sorry I can't help any more. By the way, the idea of puting the same image we see in the computer screem (I think it's called "looping") is so great!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Not quite sure what you're asking.. I believe you are looking to refine the out of focus wobbly lines (like around the computer? If so.. thats a pretty easy fix. Use a paint tool.. put your cursor on one corner.. and draw a straight hard line (hard as compared to a soft brush.. ) You can usually do this in most paint programs with the control key held while you draw

Very nice drawing BTW  I like it alot

HTH
D


----------



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

FanKi said:


> I'm not an expert, but I like it. Sorry I can't help any more. By the way, the idea of puting the same image we see in the computer screem (I think it's called "looping") is so great!


Heeeey! Glad you noticed


----------



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Not quite sure what you're asking.. I believe you are looking to refine the out of focus wobbly lines (like around the computer? If so.. thats a pretty easy fix. Use a paint tool.. put your cursor on one corner.. and draw a straight hard line (hard as compared to a soft brush.. ) You can usually do this in most paint programs with the control key held while you draw
> 
> Very nice drawing BTW  I like it alot
> 
> HTH


Hmmmm... I see. Drawing those straight lines shouldn't be a problem (Shift key, kudos to your creator). But what I meant is, is there any way to straighten up those wobbly lines fast, like with a tool, or a filter? Or am I forced to redraw the whole drawing again with harder brush?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

There's only a few that I see that are a real must.. I would overdraw that part personally..


----------



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> There's only a few that I see that are a real must.. I would overdraw that part personally..


I'm gonna do it tomorrow, I'm kinda sleepy now. I'll post the results soon. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok, following Bushcraft's advise, I redrew contours with a hard brush (some of them). In the result, I get something like those Chinese (or Japanese, correct me if I'm wrong) waterpaintings. And I absolutely love it! Thank you!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool! Love the looping scheme.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

You're very welcome.. Looks great


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm I liked more without the correction >.< 
Maybe is just me, it doesn't modify so much anyway, It's a great pic!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Which program are you using?
How were you adding the colors?
It looks like you were using probably as soft round air brush. On a drawing such as this, I personally would have added the colors with the fill bucket then came through and filled the gaps with the airbrush using one of the brushes with a hard edge. The circle is my preferred bush changing the aspect ratio and angle as needed. Also saving your drawings in stages doesn't hurt, in case you don't like what you see, you can open an earlier version and make changes.
I personally like original better.


----------

